# Stundenberechnung in Excel



## maikl11 (3. März 2008)

Hallo an alle,
wer kann mir helfen?

Also ich will in Excel meine Arbeitsstunden ausrechnen lassen!
Zb: von 18:00 bis 03:00 Uhr (ohne 2 Spalten zu benutzen [eine mit 18:00-23:59:59 und die nächste mit 0:00:01-3:00)  
Sobald ich über 23:59:59 komme, wird mir dann immer nur der '#Wert' angezeigt. 

Desweiteren will ich dann in den nächsten 2 Spalten meine Pausen ausrechen lassen (naja das ist einfach  ) 
Dieser Wert soll aber dann wiederum in der nächsten Zelle von meinen Arbeitsstunden abgezogen werden

LG und vielen Dank im vorraus
Micha


----------



## tom_r (5. März 2008)

Moin,

angenommen, die Anfangszeit steht in A2 und die Endzeit in B2, dann rechnest Du =(Rest(B2-A2;2)


----------



## maikl11 (5. März 2008)

Danke, hat geklappt  
Nur jetzt habe ich das Problem, daß der Stundenlohn nicht mehr richtig ausrechnet wird.

Also wenn ich von 16:00 (Zelle C6) bis 1:00 (Zelle D6) arbeite und deine Formel nehme "=(REST(D6-C6;2))" kommt 9:00 Std (Zelle E6) heraus, soweit super!

Jetzt will ich aber meinen Lohn ausrechnen lassen:
Wenn in Zelle F6 15,- Euro stehen und dieses mal dem Ergebnis von Zelle E6 nehme [Meine Formel: =SUMME(E6*F6) oder =E6*F6], ist die Summe in G6 - 20,63€ 

Das ist falsch, es müßten 135,- heraus kommen   

Lieben Gruß
Micha


----------



## tom_r (5. März 2008)

Hi,

dann verwende die Funktion STUNDE. Also STUNDE(E6)*F6


----------



## tom_r (6. März 2008)

Moin,

kleine Korrektur: nicht =(Rest(B2-A2;2) sondern =(Rest(B2-A2;1) verwenden. Du bekommst sonst u.U. falsche Ergebnisse


----------



## Tazze (22. Oktober 2010)

Hallo! Stand auch gerade  vor dem Problem, Stunden zu berechnen, die über den Tag  hinaus gehen. Super Tip! Hat funktioniert.
Hab aber nun ein kleines Problem, was  die Aufsummierung der Stunden anbelangt:
Also, in Celle Cx stehen die Anfangszeiten, in Zelle Dx die  Endzeiten. In Zelle Ex  stehen die Anzahl der Stunden von Cx und Dx. Soweit, so  gut.
Nun möchte ich alle Stundenwerte aus den Zellen Ex aufsummieren, logisch, dass da ein Wert herauskommen kann, der 24  übersteigt.  
Tausend Dank!
viele Grüße, Tazze


----------



## Drogist (22. Oktober 2010)

@ Tazze: Formatiere die Ergebniszelle im benutzerdefinierten Format [h]:mm oder [hh]:mm (also mit eckigen Klammern um den Stundenwert) und es klappt.

@ maikl11 alias Micha: Du kannst Stundenberechnung auch so durchführen: 
	
	
	



```
=B1-A1+(B1<A1)
```
 wobei in A1 der Anfang, und in B1 das Ende steht. Dann kannst du dann natürlich noch die Pause abziehen.

Und um der Frage zuvor zu kommen: (B1<A1) ergibt WAHR = 1, wenn die Ende-Zeit kleiner ist als die Anfangszeit. Die Formel haut also immer hin, ob nun 0:00 überschreitend oder nicht.


----------



## Szue (14. November 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe auch eine Tabelle für die Stundenberechnung erstellt, allerdings fehlen mir viele Formeln, und einige die ich habe weisen auch noch einen Fehler auf.

Wer ist denn hier für Härtefälle zuständig


----------



## Drogist (14. November 2010)

Szue hat gesagt.:


> Wer ist denn hier für Härtefälle zuständig


So ziemlich jeder, die/der in der Lage ist, eine (als Anhang) eingestellte Muster-Datei zu öffnen. Denn wir alle filtern unseren Kaffee, können also aus dem Kaffeesatz nichts herauslesen .


----------



## Szue (15. November 2010)

Hey,

also ich möchte gerne die Anzahl der Stunden berechnen, die am Sonntag gearbeitet wurden und
dann die Nachtstunden (22:00 - 05:00 Uhr)

    ich habe allerdings dafür schon die Formeln, jedoch enthalten diese Fehler (siehe Spalte H 20 und G 15).
1.)Also müssten diese zwei ersteinmal berichtigt werden.

2.)Danach würde ich diese o.g Stunden (Sonntag; Nacht) gerne mit dem dazugehörigen Wert (die Bezahlung     dafür) verrechnen (für Nacht sind es 15% und Sonntag 50% - allerdings in € ausgedrückt, was bei uns im Tarifvertrag stehtsind es nicht genau 15% und 50%)

Spalte G - I sind jeweils die Stunden und Spalte J - L dann die % davon die der AG zahlt. Die % bzw. € gebe ich später noch bekannt.

Wer kann mir dabei helfen und wie ksnn ich meine Tabelle hier hochladen ?

PS. : kenne mich damit überhaupt nicht aus, also bitte für Anfänger verdeutlichen


----------

